# Recipe Swap, Jerky or Sausage



## roadtrip (Jul 31, 2004)

I would like to swap my favorite 100 year old jerky smoker recipe for any others. Mine uses molasses and salt with a smoker. I alter it alittle with more heat and different salts.
I do not care for liquid smoke and or soy/worst sauce but will try it 1 more time.
For Dehydrators I use pepper Hy Mountain jerky but I am always searching for a homemade dry cure......... Rod

If interested please email me [email protected] so I can send it. :beer:


----------

